# Do 2 year olds have a pillow?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,

do 2 year olds have pillows?  have brought a couple of cot quilts but they dont come with pillows or pillowcases etc and just wondered if i needed a pillow anyway!

Julia x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hey Coxy, 
Have been wondering this myself as my 2 year old keeps getting into DS's bed and making herself all cosy and going 'night night' presently she sleeps in a grow bag (when it's cool enough) or with a blanket over her and no pillow. I have no intention presently of moving her  out of her cot but would quite like to get her a cot sized quilt and pillow, especially as her cot will become her bed in a few months. I think someone told me that after 1 children can have pillows, but I'd like ot know for sure...paranoid Mummy bot coming out!
Viva
XXX


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi Hun my L'O  had a pillow from around 18m so I'm sure all will be fine. Your L'O is big enough now to move it out the way.


Kelli


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

oh gawd, some thing else to buy now! 

Julia


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes they can have a pillow.
Piglet loves his and we got him one when we noticed that he was using his largest teddy to place his head on before going to sleep.
He can easily move it out of his way if he wants but that is the main item that stays in place in his cot bed.


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Ours has a pillow and has had since 12m but like Bunbun's Piglet can often be found with his head resting on soft furry teddies!


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine does! 

It's 12 months for duvet/pillow. My little one since hasn't figured out how to sleep the right way round on it tho!


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

PS for cheap cot sized quilts and covers and pillows and cases try IKEA they are lovely!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

or if you have a dunelm mill they are good for pillows and duvets cot/cotbed size we have just got DD's from there think it was £5 for the pillow


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

shivster said:


> PS for cheap cot sized quilts and covers and pillows and cases try IKEA they are lovely!


I agree 

x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks ladies for the advice, will pop along to Dunelms and get one.

Julia x


----------

